# ABD Notice



## Justin (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi folks. While we investigate some potential abuse and look into changes, the Interest feature in the ABD has been disabled. The feature may return in the future, but I couldn't tell you when. We will post in here when there are any updates to share. Thanks.


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 13, 2014)

'Potential Abuse'?


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 13, 2014)

Are there any updates to share? When will it be back?


----------



## Justin (Sep 13, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> Are there any updates to share? When will it be back?



I would yell at you but it's your birthday.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2014)

What's going on with the ABD?


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 13, 2014)

Just some stuff we're looking into


----------



## ryan88 (Sep 13, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> What's going on with the ABD?



Those rich people with 50 k just put there 50 k In the and and after they get interest they take it out. I think this is the abuse


----------



## LilD (Sep 13, 2014)

That's unfortunate, i hope it's back again.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 13, 2014)

Guys, the point of this thread is to tell you one of our features is removed. Not to answer questions about things you have no business in knowing.

If we decide anything is worth sharing we'll post it. Until then, stop asking.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 13, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> Those rich people with 50 k just put there 50 k In the and and after they get interest they take it out. I think this is the abuse



That's not really abuse.


----------



## Flop (Sep 13, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> Those rich people with 50 k just put there 50 k In the and and after they get interest they take it out. I think this is the abuse



I don't think that's abuse. I'm pretty sure that's collecting interest just like everyone else.


----------



## Kammeh (Sep 13, 2014)

How do you abuse the interest feature? I'm confused. D: (and kinda sad, the ABD is the main way I earn TBT since I don't post much ;;.) I hope the feature will return soon. ><


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Guys, the point of this thread is to tell you one of our features is removed. Not to answer questions about things you have no business in knowing.
> 
> If we decide anything is worth sharing we'll post it. Until then, stop asking.



Thank's for the advice. I will not ask questions.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 13, 2014)

Aw dang it. I only had a few more hours before I could collect interest.


----------



## Ettienne (Sep 13, 2014)

Sucks. I really need that 2 extra TBT a day.


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 13, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Guys, the point of this thread is to tell you one of our features is removed. Not to answer questions about things you have no business in knowing.
> 
> If we decide anything is worth sharing we'll post it. Until then, stop asking.



Ah, sorry.
Hopefully It'll be back up soon.


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Guys, the point of this thread is to tell you one of our features is removed. Not to answer questions about things you have no business in knowing.
> 
> If we decide anything is worth sharing we'll post it. Until then, stop asking.


Guys Gallows is right. Its not really our business lol


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks for the notice, I hope this gets resolved sometime.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 13, 2014)

All praise our communist staff for ensuring the rich do not get richer


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 14, 2014)

yay! They're making the ABD get automatic interest. (Making assumptions)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 14, 2014)

well its not like I ever used the ABD anyways (interest rate+need to manually do it each time is soooo bad imo)

but ok, cool to know I guess


----------



## Holla (Sep 14, 2014)

Ah ok, that would explain why clicking the interest button did nothing. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Candy83 (Sep 14, 2014)

I have contributed bells to the ABD for generating interest. 

I am concerned.

I hope we receive an update on this matter soon.


----------



## Lassy (Sep 14, 2014)

Kammeh said:


> How do you abuse the interest feature? I'm confused. D: (and kinda sad, the ABD is the main way I earn TBT since I don't post much ;;.) I hope the feature will return soon. ><


Same ;-;
I don't post a lot in the forums where you earn BTB, so I don't earn a lot xD
Hope feature will be back soon!


----------



## Justin (Sep 14, 2014)

Candy83 said:


> I have contributed bells to the ABD for generating interest.
> 
> I am concerned.
> 
> I hope we receive an update on this matter soon.



Nothing to stop you from removing them from your ABD.


----------



## Jake (Sep 14, 2014)

rip ABD you will be missed you were nice when i had u. hopefully it will return soon

kinda wondering if the abuse was a group of people would send their TBT bells to each other and then all collect interest with their combined total of TBT bells in the ABD and then split it between them, coz I always wanted to do that but i never did coz i was scared i would die


----------



## unravel (Sep 14, 2014)

Bah whatever as long as I can put the TBT bells there because I don't wanna show how much TBT bells I got.


----------



## Lassy (Sep 14, 2014)

Jake. said:


> rip ABD you will be missed you were nice when i had u. hopefully it will return soon
> 
> kinda wondering if the abuse was a group of people would send their TBT bells to each other and then all collect interest with their combined total of TBT bells in the ABD and then split it between them, coz I always wanted to do that but i never did coz i was scared i would die



Oh yes I can see where the abuse would come from.
But hey, if that were the case, what solution would be provided to stop that?


----------



## Candy83 (Sep 14, 2014)

Justin said:


> Nothing to stop you from removing them from your ABD.



I started banking them in July.

Does this mean there will be 0 percent interest if go ahead and remove them?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 14, 2014)

You have to click collect interest every day.  I don't know why. But you do. I'm so sorry.


----------



## BiggKitty (Sep 14, 2014)

Jake. said:


> rip ABD you will be missed you were nice when i had u. hopefully it will return soon
> 
> kinda wondering if the abuse was a group of people would send their TBT bells to each other and then all collect interest with their combined total of TBT bells in the ABD and then split it between them, coz I always wanted to do that but i never did coz i was scared i would die



Yes, I could see that would certainly be counted as abuse. 

Who says Bell Tree is not like real life?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 14, 2014)

Lassy said:


> Same ;-;
> I don't post a lot in the forums where you earn BTB, so I don't earn a lot xD
> Hope feature will be back soon!


Ditto.



Jake. said:


> rip ABD you will be missed you were nice when i had u. hopefully it will return soon
> 
> kinda wondering if the abuse was a group of people would send their TBT bells to each other and then all collect interest with their combined total of TBT bells in the ABD and then split it between them, coz I always wanted to do that but i never did coz i was scared i would die


That's actually quite smart...
It makes sense. :/

Maybe making another limit to your interest...
Only collecting interest to the amount of tbt bells you have had in your abd in the past 24 hours? Whatever is added to the abd in 24 hours doesn't add to your interest?
Or if you add tbt bells to your ABD you wouldn't able to collect interest in 24 hours?

Anyway, I will be quiet now and I hope to see the interest returning soon.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Sep 14, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Ditto.
> 
> 
> That's actually quite smart...
> ...


 Maybe you could also not add bells you have been gifted untill they are a week old?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 14, 2014)

J o s h said:


> Maybe you could also not add bells you have been gifted untill they are a week old?


That's quite the amount of time, as for me for example on how I earn tbt bells is from both interest and trades.
But if it is for others to stop abusing the system, so be it.


----------



## FancyThat (Sep 14, 2014)

That's a shame it was a fun feature but it's understandable if it was being abused. Thanks for the notice, I hope it returns in the future.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 14, 2014)

Candy83 said:


> I started banking them in July.
> 
> Does this mean there will be 0 percent interest if go ahead and remove them?



It doesn't work like interest in a real bank...


----------



## BiggKitty (Sep 14, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> It doesn't work like interest in a real bank...




I made that mistake too, thought the interest built up and so when I eventually clicked the add interest button, was a great disappointment to find only a miniscule amount had been added and not the wealth of TBT bells I had been expecting.


----------



## Yui Z (Sep 14, 2014)

It's a shame that some people can't be trusted with some features, but I suppose you'll get abuse with almost anything. Whatever it is, I hope something is sorted out for the people who actually want to use it properly. 

I'm too lazy to even _use _ the ABD, so this doesn't affect me at all.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 14, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> It's a shame that some people can't be trusted with some features, but I suppose you'll get abuse with almost anything. Whatever it is, I hope something is sorted out for the people who actually want to use it properly.
> 
> I'm too lazy to even _use _ the ABD, so this doesn't affect me at all.



ok miss 11k bells


----------



## SharJoY (Sep 14, 2014)

I was just getting ready to post that mine was not working.


----------



## Justin (Sep 14, 2014)

Updated the button to cause less confusion!


----------



## Cory (Sep 14, 2014)

God bless you jubs


----------



## Aradai (Sep 14, 2014)

thank you based Jubs.


----------



## Yui Z (Sep 14, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> ok miss 11k bells



I'm sorry you're poor, KGBer, but there's no need to be jealous.


----------



## f11 (Sep 14, 2014)

Jake. said:


> rip ABD you will be missed you were nice when i had u. hopefully it will return soon
> 
> kinda wondering if the abuse was a group of people would send their TBT bells to each other and then all collect interest with their combined total of TBT bells in the ABD and then split it between them, coz I always wanted to do that but i never did coz i was scared i would die


omg, I thought the same think but I didnt know if anyone would do it with me.


----------



## rndrn (Sep 14, 2014)

I hadn't been on in a while and logged in to try to collect some interest to see if I had enough TBT to buy a Super Smash code and was confused as to why it didn't work. Now it all makes sense! Crazy that it JUST happened and I randomly thought of it. Sad to hear it was being abused.


----------



## Sholee (Sep 14, 2014)

Why can't you just ban the people abusing the system rather than take it away?
I mean... it would be pretty obvious if people were sending BTB to each other just so they can gain interest, there is a transaction log. 

Sad that i won't be able to generate interest on my 100k now.


----------



## matt (Sep 14, 2014)

Yeah it definately needs turning off. I am hardly getting anywhere with interest. I get like 0.1 bells a day.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 14, 2014)

RIP interest button

But if there's any abuse going on, it's is a pretty good choice to turn off the interest because some other people might follow what they do, and before you know it we've got a whole community of abusers.


----------



## marigoldilocks (Sep 14, 2014)

Thank you admins and mods for the info, and for actively resolving issues and making this site awesome.


----------



## Lassy (Sep 14, 2014)

Sholee said:


> Why can't you just ban the people abusing the system rather than take it away?
> I mean... it would be pretty obvious if people were sending BTB to each other just so they can gain interest, there is a transaction log.
> 
> Sad that i won't be able to generate interest on my 100k now.



Yeah, either take away the BTB of those abusing it, ban them temporarily or give them another sort of infraction.
Like that, it'll show to other people that if they plan on doing so, they will be punished. So people won't abuse it anymore.


----------



## Yookey (Sep 14, 2014)

Darn, my goal of reaching 100k tbt and get 100 interest a day is now ruined (I was so close). Hopefully you'll be able to resolve the issue ;-;


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 14, 2014)

Yookey said:


> Darn, my goal of reaching 100k tbt and get 100 interest a day is now ruined (I was so close). Hopefully you'll be able to resolve the issue ;-;



Congrats on reaching 100,000!


----------



## littleporkchop (Sep 14, 2014)

I just joined, so that is really a shame.  

Oh well I guess it will just take a little longer to earn bells.


----------



## bocho (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm just glad our bells are insured through the Bell tree Reserve Bank.


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 14, 2014)

Ettienne said:


> Sucks. I really need that 2 extra TBT a day.



bahah, ditto

Also, I'm always secretly jealous of (at the same time as being pissed at) people who are smart enough to find these little glitches and loopholes. Anyway, kudos to the staff for noticing and taking action! 

I wonder if any of those people posted or will post on this thread...those little sneakysneaks...


----------



## Superpenguin (Sep 14, 2014)

Our economy is ruined now. D:


----------



## tinytaylor (Sep 14, 2014)

man the hustle for belltree bells is real.


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 14, 2014)

LyraVale said:


> bahah, ditto
> 
> Also, I'm always secretly jealous of (at the same time as being pissed at) people who are smart enough to find these little glitches and loopholes. Anyway, kudos to the staff for noticing and taking action!
> 
> I wonder if any of those people posted or will post on this thread...those little sneakysneaks...



Lol, I agree!  When i first saw this thread, i was like, what abuse? How could you possibly abuse the collect interest button?  Then i saw the other posts and the gears very slowly turned.  Yeah, obviously i will never be the 1% here.


----------



## spamurai (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh that's fair enough.
I was just about to post a thread asking what's happening after going to collect my daily interest, but then I noticed this thread.

I hope you guys get it sorted out. Thanks for the update.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 15, 2014)

LyraVale said:


> Also, I'm always secretly jealous of (at the same time as being pissed at) people who are smart enough to find these little glitches and loopholes.



I didn't even know about the interest button until last year. I stumbled upon it once and thought it was a cool feature then when I tried to find it again I had no idea how I found it xD 

Glad to know our diligent staff is keeping the site fair.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 15, 2014)

What a disappointment. Can't they just punish the abusers. Oh well, I won't whine more.

Good luck finding a solution and I hope you can bring the feature back.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 19, 2014)

Is it to do with me being impatient on my slow internet and mashing the interest button every 10 seconds because it doesn't load for ages?

Then again I didn't get anything "extra" so that wouldn't be abuse... /isalsolatetothisthread


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 19, 2014)

Silversea said:


> Is it to do with me being impatient on my slow internet and mashing the interest button every 10 seconds because it doesn't load for ages?



Yes, you broke it.


Any updates? 

Boy this de-escalated quickly. :c 

Which leads me to believe that the usual instigators of drama were somehow involved and are now choosing to lay low. Mwahaha, draaaaaaaaamaaaaaaa.


----------



## SharJoY (Sep 19, 2014)

LyraVale said:


> Which leads me to believe that the usual instigators of drama were somehow involved and are now choosing to lay low. Mwahaha, draaaaaaaaamaaaaaaa.



LOL. that thought crossed my mind too.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 20, 2014)

How does one abuse digital currency?


----------



## Flyffel (Sep 23, 2014)

I can't believe I only noticed this now.


----------



## f11 (Sep 24, 2014)

lol I forgot it was down.


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 24, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> How does one abuse digital currency?


Seeing how many things can be purchased with it, it's pretty serious.


----------



## Lassy (Sep 24, 2014)

Any updates? ;-;
I feel like it will be forever taken away...


----------



## oath2order (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm betting it will be quite a while before it's back.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 24, 2014)

Noooo Dx not my freeee belllsssssss

Loljk, I just hope everything gets all sorted out n stuff


----------



## Sholee (Sep 25, 2014)

I was going to actually planning to be inactive on the forums and just generate interest from my 100k (100BTB daily) instead so that i can purchase birthstones and any future collectibles that come out.

I hope we can get an update soon on this.


----------



## Yookey (Sep 25, 2014)

Sholee said:


> I was going to actually planning to be inactive on the forums and just generate interest from my 100k (100BTB daily) instead so that i can purchase birthstones and any future collectibles that come out.
> 
> I hope we can get an update soon on this.


Kind of same here  xD

Checking back daily for updates ~


----------



## oath2order (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't think we're getting an update any time soon.


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Sep 28, 2014)

oh, thanks god its happening to everyone else. I thought they only disabled it for me b/c i did something wrong.... i never did. lol.


----------



## Coach (Sep 28, 2014)

It didn't say anywhere you could not give bells to other users so that they could get interest, so I don't believe anybody who was doing it should get punished. It could not have been prevented. If a new rule is introduced that states you cannot do this, and somebody does it, only then is it fair to punish them.


----------



## BiggKitty (Sep 28, 2014)

Coach said:


> It didn't say anywhere you could not give bells to other users so that they could get interest, so I don't believe anybody who was doing it should get punished. It could not have been prevented. If a new rule is introduced that states you cannot do this, and somebody does it, only then is it fair to punish them.



But if one person was getting interest on a number of bells, then sent those bells to another person for them to also get interest, I think most people would realise they were doing wrong without there being a specific rule banning it. If a list was drawn up of things that should not be done, the list would be never ending, whereas most people do know when they are doing something they shouldn't.


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 28, 2014)

Coach said:


> It didn't say anywhere you could not give bells to other users so that they could get interest, so I don't believe anybody who was doing it should get punished. It could not have been prevented. If a new rule is introduced that states you cannot do this, and somebody does it, only then is it fair to punish them.



This seems like a lot of work to do for some TBT, if you ask me. I mean, unless we're talking 50K+, and then maybe it would be worth the effort to make an extra 100TBT a day. But you'd have to have 2 people that both have 50K and are friends enough to trust sending it to each other. AND they'd have to do it for a few days to really make a big profit. It would take 10 days for them to get 1000 TBT...IDK, it seems like a lot of work to me. Am I really this lazy? Yes.

Plus most people don't even have 50K...so we're talking a lot of work for less that 50-100 TBT a day. Meh. No thanks.


----------



## Resi (Sep 28, 2014)

LyraVale said:


> This seems like a lot of work to do for some TBT, if you ask me. I mean, unless we're talking 50K+, and then maybe it would be worth the effort to make an extra 100TBT a day. But you'd have to have 2 people that both have 50K and are friends enough to trust sending it to each other. AND they'd have to do it for a few days to really make a big profit. It would take 10 days for them to get 1000 TBT...IDK, it seems like a lot of work to me. Am I really this lazy? Yes.
> 
> Plus most people don't even have 50K...so we're talking a lot of work for less that 50-100 TBT a day. Meh. No thanks.



I don't think they mean with two people - I think they mean maybe 10. 10 people with 1,000 tbt each still is 10k. Plus, you can gradually increase it as you go - getting paid from one person monthly, then use that to put it back in the ABD. If you're determined to get some tbt without killing your hands from typing and forking out a ton of in-game bells, it's probably the best way to do it, albeit, usually wrong.
Would people in real life hand each other $1,000, put it in one account, and fork in the interest?


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 28, 2014)

Resi said:


> I don't think they mean with two people - I think they mean maybe 10. 10 people with 1,000 tbt each still is 10k. Plus, you can gradually increase it as you go - getting paid from one person monthly, then use that to put it back in the ABD. If you're determined to get some tbt without killing your hands from typing and forking out a ton of in-game bells, it's probably the best way to do it, albeit, usually wrong.
> Would people in real life hand each other $1,000, put it in one account, and fork in the interest?



If you involve 10 people that makes it even MORE work. Honestly, I'd rather just hang out on the boards, and post or whatever. At least then you're here for a reason, you get to talk about the games you like, learn things, share your views, help others, etc.

What's the point of just racking up some TBT, just to have it? :/ I like TBT and collectibles as much as anyone, but I do think there's more to the site than that. Even the people in the Marketplace are having fun at least wheeling and dealing with each other for the TBT. Otherwise, I don't see the point.


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 28, 2014)

Hmm... I agree it probably involved like 10 or a lot of people.  And they probably had bigger accounts, like 10,000 plus. Otherwise, it would not have caught the attention of the admins.  Big amounts constantly changing hands probably raised a red flag.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 29, 2014)

I think the more we speculate the closer this thread is to being locked.

Inb4 its locked for being old.


----------



## Cashews (Sep 30, 2014)

Resi said:


> I don't think they mean with two people - I think they mean maybe 10. 10 people with 1,000 tbt each still is 10k. Plus, you can gradually increase it as you go - getting paid from one person monthly, then use that to put it back in the ABD. If you're determined to get some tbt without killing your hands from typing and forking out a ton of in-game bells, it's probably the best way to do it, albeit, usually wrong.
> Would people in real life hand each other $1,000, put it in one account, and fork in the interest?


Who says it has to be 10 people, it could be one person with 10 accounts right?  Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 30, 2014)

You should have the interest collect automatically every day just like how a real bank would do it.  Then I'd actually use it!


----------



## Farobi (Sep 30, 2014)

I need an update omg I'm not earning almost 140 TBT bells a week now :'(


----------



## Nerd House (Sep 30, 2014)

Whats funny about this is I remember them saying something about they did not plan to change the ABD, or how much interest was accumulated through it, because it was such a minuscule amount.


----------



## Sholee (Sep 30, 2014)

Farobi said:


> I need an update omg I'm not earning almost 140 TBT bells a week now :'(



goodbye 700 bells per week 



Cashews said:


> Who says it has to be 10 people, it could be one person with 10 accounts right?  Correct me if I'm wrong



Yep, then you don't need to worry about anyone 'stealing' it. So if one person has 100K in bells and transfer between their 10 accounts to collect interest. That's already 1K worth of bells they accumulated in 1 day and they can xfer it all back to the main account. They'll be making 30,000+ in bells monthly just by using the ABD.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Sep 30, 2014)

Sholee said:


> goodbye 700 bells per week
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, then you don't need to worry about anyone 'stealing' it. So if one person has 100K in bells and transfer between their 10 accounts to collect interest. That's already 1K worth of bells they accumulated in 1 day and they can xfer it all back to the main account. They'll be making 30,000+ in bells monthly just by using the ABD.



wow then they can buy 30 brazillion ac bells with that


----------



## Sholee (Sep 30, 2014)

i want 30 brazillian bells!


----------



## Resi (Sep 30, 2014)

Cashews said:


> Who says it has to be 10 people, it could be one person with 10 accounts right?  Correct me if I'm wrong



Well, it could be, however it's against the rules to have more than one account - so then they'd be breaking the rules regardless.


----------



## Sholee (Sep 30, 2014)

soooo anyone have any suggestions to stop the abuse but keep the interest?


----------



## Cashews (Sep 30, 2014)

Sholee said:


> soooo anyone have any suggestions to stop the abuse but keep the interest?


There was a good suggestion earlier from I forget who: BTB that you receive in a trade have a time limit (2 days to a week?) before you can use them, spend them or deposit them.  There could also be a wait time before you can collect interest on your ABD (ex: you can collect interest on the 2,000 bells that have been in your ABD for a month, but not the 1,000 bells you deposited just now).  Or have interest increase the longer the bells have been in your ABD as a disincentive to withdraw a lot.

I know Team Fortress 2 has a similar system, their currency are keys that you can purchase for $2.50 USD or trade items for.  When you buy the keys you have to wait a week or so before they're tradable.  Not a great analogy since there's no interest involved, but it's another game-based digital currency with real value.


----------



## SharJoY (Sep 30, 2014)

Resi said:


> Well, it could be, however it's against the rules to have more than one account - so then they'd be breaking the rules regardless.




Rules and laws have never stopped all people from doing things that are wrong, there is always someone or more that will break them.  I am sure and I have no doubt that most people know that there are members here that have multiple accounts....and if they get banned will just make a new one....it will always happen.  It is a shame that the "bad apples" in the group ruin it for those of us that follow the rules.  I personally do not see anything wrong with members having more than one account, unless, they are using those multiple accounts to break the rules or to take advantage of the system.


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 30, 2014)

Cashews said:


> There was a good suggestion earlier from I forget who: BTB that you receive in a trade have a time limit (2 days to a week?) before you can use them, spend them or deposit them.  There could also be a wait time before you can collect interest on your ABD (ex: you can collect interest on the 2,000 bells that have been in your ABD for a month, but not the 1,000 bells you deposited just now).  Or have interest increase the longer the bells have been in your ABD as a disincentive to withdraw a lot.
> 
> I know Team Fortress 2 has a similar system, their currency are keys that you can purchase for $2.50 USD or trade items for.  When you buy the keys you have to wait a week or so before they're tradable.  Not a great analogy since there's no interest involved, but it's another game-based digital currency with real value.



First, your signature is all kinds of awesome. 

Second, I think the admins would say that's too much work for them to do, they'd rather just disable the ABD. But someone else suggested that the interest just collect automatically each day...and that would be fairly easy I believe. Nothing to monitor. 

Honestly, I think they're just going to keep it off though. :C


----------



## Mango (Sep 30, 2014)

Cashews said:


> There was a good suggestion earlier from I forget who: BTB that you receive in a trade have a time limit (2 days to a week?) before you can use them, spend them or deposit them.  There could also be a wait time before you can collect interest on your ABD (ex: you can collect interest on the 2,000 bells that have been in your ABD for a month, but not the 1,000 bells you deposited just now).  Or have interest increase the longer the bells have been in your ABD as a disincentive to withdraw a lot.
> 
> I know Team Fortress 2 has a similar system, their currency are keys that you can purchase for $2.50 USD or trade items for.  When you buy the keys you have to wait a week or so before they're tradable.  Not a great analogy since there's no interest involved, but it's another game-based digital currency with real value.



thts a stuupid idea. why would i wait 2 dAys tto put 48 bells my brother sent me in the abd?


----------



## Cashews (Sep 30, 2014)

LyraVale said:


> First, your signature is all kinds of awesome.


Thanks  I made the villager portraits myself!


LyraVale said:


> Second, I think the admins would say that's too much work for them to do, they'd rather just disable the ABD. But someone else suggested that the interest just collect automatically each day...and that would be fairly easy I believe. Nothing to monitor.


I'd frankly hate to see the ABD get removed.  We can't send the message that a handful of bad apples abusing the system will completely remove and ruin it for everyone else here on out.  I haven't done much web design, but I can't imagine that this is the first instance of  a community needing a feature like wait times to trade bells.  I wouldn't mind waiting a month or two if it takes that long for a better system to be implemented, but of course this is all up to the all-powerful admins haha


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 30, 2014)

Cashews said:


> Thanks  I made the villager portraits myself!
> 
> I'd frankly hate to see the ABD get removed.  We can't send the message that a handful of bad apples abusing the system will completely remove and ruin it for everyone else here on out.  I haven't done much web design, but I can't imagine that this is the first instance of  a community needing a feature like wait times to trade bells.  I wouldn't mind waiting a month or two if it takes that long for a better system to be implemented, but of course this is all up to the all-powerful admins haha



The portraits are awesome, you're very talented! 

You're right about the message it sends. But at the same time, I don't think they care about teaching anyone any lessons. If someone does something wrong, they get a warning. If they don't straighten up, I think eventually they close their accounts and kick them off the site (?). I could be wrong about that, but that's been my impression: "stop doing that, or get out".

I don't think they thought the whole TBT/collectible thing would catch on the way it has. It wasn't intended to be a big part of the site, so now, they might have to readjust a little bit...


----------



## Silversea (Sep 30, 2014)

To provide suggestions for the abuse first we need to know what that abuse was and how it was done...

I don't imagine that will be given out though.


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 30, 2014)

Silversea said:


> To provide suggestions for the abuse first we need to know what that abuse was and how it was done...
> 
> I don't imagine that will be given out though.



Hehe, also they didn't ask us for advice. XD

They actually said don't talk about it...we're such rebels.


----------



## SharJoY (Sep 30, 2014)

LyraVale said:


> Hehe, also they didn't ask us for advice. XD
> 
> They actually said don't talk about it...we're such rebels.



Uhhh, if they really did not want the members talking about it, then this thread should have been locked.....just my thoughts on that.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 30, 2014)

it makes me real sad to see the feature disabled. imagine my surprise when i came back and went to go collect interest, haha
sure, it was a miniscule amount of bells, but.....idk... it was something for me to look forward to every day? i guess. and it makes me sad that we all got punished for it. i understand it, but im still sad.

oh well. i hope to see it back sometime. good luck with sorting things out, guys!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 30, 2014)

mysticoma said:


> Rules and laws have never stopped all people from doing things that are wrong, there is always someone or more that will break them.  I am sure and I have no doubt that most people know that there are members here that have multiple accounts....and if they get banned will just make a new one....it will always happen.  It is a shame that the "bad apples" in the group ruin it for those of us that follow the rules.  I personally do not see anything wrong with members having more than one account, unless, they are using those multiple accounts to break the rules or to take advantage of the system.



As it goes, if you are caught with multiple accounts all that is done is you get a warning and your alt accounts are banned. 
If you make alt accounts and are transferring bells between them you get an automatic two week ban(or more depending on the amount of alts), your alts banned, and *all of your bells removed. Including the ones in the ABD.*

If you make an alt account after that you get four weeks. And two weeks are added every time it happens.



In response to all the "We want an update" posts, we don't have one for you. We've got more important things to be working on right now than such a minuscule feature. I wouldn't expect an update for quite a while. But you can continue to discuss it if you want, just don't let it get out of hand.


----------



## SharJoY (Sep 30, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> As it goes, if you are caught with multiple accounts all that is done is you get a warning and your alt accounts are banned.
> If you make alt accounts and are transferring bells between them you get an automatic two week ban(or more depending on the amount of alts), your alts banned, and *all of your bells removed. Including the ones in the ABD.*
> 
> If you make an alt account after that you get four weeks. And two weeks are added every time it happens.
> ...



Good to know that steps are taken when people violate the rules..and do so repeatedly, and that the punishment gets more severe.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 30, 2014)

mysticoma said:


> Good to know that steps are taken when people violate the rules..and do so repeatedly, and that the punishment gets more severe.



Yes. And to add on to that since I forgot, if you're banned and make an alt account while you're banned your current ban has an extra two weeks added to it as well. I tend to write that in the ban message so people don't do it but I've had it happen before. So yeah. If you are banned for something, even if it's only for like a day or two, if you make another account while you are banned enjoy your extra two weeks not being spent on TBT.


----------



## SharJoY (Oct 1, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Yes. And to add on to that since I forgot, if you're banned and make an alt account while you're banned your current ban has an extra two weeks added to it as well. I tend to write that in the ban message so people don't do it but I've had it happen before. So yeah. If you are banned for something, even if it's only for like a day or two, if you make another account while you are banned enjoy your extra two weeks not being spent on TBT.



I feel for the staff....always having to deal with rule breakers, but all your efforts are appreciated.  It is not fun being a mod.   So thank you!


----------



## Sholee (Oct 10, 2014)

abd interest.....

come back! :'(


----------



## Lassy (Oct 12, 2014)

Sholee said:


> abd interest.....
> 
> come back! :'(



When I think about how many BTB I could've gained ;-;


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Oct 12, 2014)

I didnt even know how the ABD interests work xD I feel like I've missed out on a great way to earn more TBT


----------



## Mikorin (Oct 12, 2014)

I got here after they disabled it, but now I'm really wanting it


----------



## Osounique (Oct 12, 2014)

Sholee said:


> abd interest.....
> 
> come back! :'(



I'm new and never got a chance to receive any interest


----------



## oath2order (Oct 12, 2014)

Oh no. 1-2 bells a day -_-


----------



## Mikorin (Oct 12, 2014)

1-2 bells a day that would help towards the high cost of a username change


----------



## The Pennifer (Oct 12, 2014)

I never accumulated any interest to speak of, but it was fun for me to go on each day and check ... I enjoyed the countdown of hours/minutes until I could " save" 
I really don't understand how the system could be abused, (probably don't want to know) ... Lol ... But I hope it gets restored.

?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 12, 2014)

Doesn't seem like a big deal to me. How much interest would you get anyways?


...I swear I didn't add the Snape tag


----------



## Envelin (Oct 12, 2014)

Never used the abd anyways. Doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm PRETTY sure they are making it auto interest.


----------



## Justin (Oct 12, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> I'm PRETTY sure they are making it auto interest.



Sorry, but no. We could change that in the flick of a switch.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 12, 2014)

Oh, but wynaut???


----------



## Leela (Oct 13, 2014)

Okay, _who_ added the Snape tag?

I don't think automatic interest would be a good idea anyway. You should get interest for every day you're active, you shouldn't just automatically get it regardless. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## spamurai (Oct 15, 2014)

Woah, people are still going on about this lol...
Did we ever find out what happened to cause this?


----------



## Cashews (Oct 16, 2014)

Leela said:


> I don't think automatic interest would be a good idea anyway. You should get interest for every day you're active, you shouldn't just automatically get it regardless. But that's just my opinion.


Not a bad idea to make interest automatic for only the days you're active!  Or the BTB you receive from posting on the forums could be a function of how many you have in the ABD... Yeah there are a tons of ways you could do this lol


----------



## Farobi (Oct 17, 2014)

~ RIP possible 600 TBT Bells for the month ~


----------



## Sholee (Oct 17, 2014)

Farobi said:


> ~ RIP possible 600 TBT Bells for the month ~



i would never have to post/spam the forums anymore if the interest came back
interest = good moneys for the 1%


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 17, 2014)

site admins r lazy


----------



## Resi (Oct 17, 2014)

Sholee said:


> i would never have to post/spam the forums anymore if the interest came back
> interest = good moneys for the 1%



.1% which is even less ;A; but that .50 bells a day adds up after time...


----------



## Sholee (Oct 17, 2014)

I meant 1% as in the rich community of these forums who have over 50K in bells.


----------



## Resi (Oct 17, 2014)

Sholee said:


> I meant 1% as in the rich community of these forums who have over 50K in bells.



Ah..oops!! Sorry, I didn't know only 1% of the forums has 50k bells... That's much lower than I thought it would be.


----------

